# Itachi - Tsukuyomi & Amaterasu.  SASUKE = SUSANOO



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

I know some here have been thinking Itachi is going to bust out Susanoo as his final trump card, but after doing some reading, I think this move will be Sasuke's, and the one that allows him to complete his revenge.

Why?

The legend of Susanoo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Susano'o (須佐之男命, Susa-no-O-no-Mikoto    , also romanized as Susanoo, Susa-no-O, and Susanowo) in Shinto is the god of the sea and storms.

In Japanese mythology, Susanoo is the brother of Amaterasu, the goddess of the sun, and of Tsukuyomi, the god of the moon. All three were spawned from Izanagi, when he washed his face clean of the pollutants of Yomi, the underworld. Amaterasu was born when Izanagi washed out his left eye, Tsukuyomi was born from the washing of the right eye, and Susanoo from the washing of the nose.

Susanoo is curiously also known as "Susanowa," although that may be an incorrect transcription of the name. *He is infamous for his connotations as the god of evil and serpents* and having been thought to cause storms, having dominion over the sea.

*Sources tell of long-standing rivalry between Susanoo and his sister. *When he was to leave Heaven by orders of Izanagi, he went to bid his sister goodbye. Amaterasu, suspicious, proposed a challenge on the spot: each of them was to transform an object of the other's into people. Amaterasu created three women from Susanoo's sword while he created five men from her necklace. Claiming the men were hers because they were born of her necklace, Susanoo destroyed her rice fields, hurled a flayed pony at her loom, and killed one of her attendants in a fit of rage. Amaterasu, in fury and grief, hid inside Ama-no-Iwato, the "heavenly rock cave," thus effectively hiding the sun for a long period of time.

Though she was persuaded to leave the cave, Susanoo was punished by being banished from Heaven. He descended to the province of Izumo, where he met an elderly couple. Seven of their eight daughters had been devoured by the eight-headed serpent Yamata-no-Orochi and it was about to come for the eighth, Kushinada-hime (櫛名田比売, Kushinada-hime    ). After the couple promised their daughter's hand in marriage to Susano'o, he agreed to slay Orochi. With the aid of eight bowls of sake (one for each head), *Susano'o decapitated the monster once it had fallen asleep.*

*From one of Orochi's tails, Susanoo pulled out a sword, which he named Ama-no-Murakumo-no-Tsurugi ("Sword of the Gathering Clouds of Heaven"), later known as the Kusanagi-no-Tsurugi*. The sword was presented to Amaterasu as a reconciliation gift and was later given to her descendant Ninigi along with the Yata-no-Kagami (a mirror) and magatama (sacred jewels) as proof of his divine right to rule.




I included everything, but highlighted some key points that parallel in a sense Sasuke's own journey up until now.

Because it the story of Susanoo ties more with Sasuke, I'll bet this will be his trump card against Itachi.

What it is, and whether it comes out of his nose - that is something I dare not speculate on, lol...


----------



## LiveFire (Feb 7, 2008)

Hell no, Sasuke should stay like he is. MS less Sasuke is better.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

IntellectualxShinobi said:


> Hell no, Sasuke should stay like he is. MS less Sasuke is better.



Who said this technique had to be part of the MS?

Just because the other 2 are, doesn't mean the 3rd is an automatic MS trait...


----------



## Verbal Assault (Feb 7, 2008)

we've been through this have'nt we?.. sasuke would need mang for him to pull of 'susanoo'

itachi will probabley pull it off if it really even exists


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 7, 2008)

The legend of Susanoo oh no stop using this Tengo shit a base Sharingan can win over MS so he don't need this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, Susanoo being a god of storms and Sasuke turning out to be the god of thunder(while Naruto being the god of wind) makes sense IMO. Still considering the preview "flames Vs flames" I doubt that Susanoo will be the jutsu that Sasuke will pull off against Itachi's Amaterasu.


----------



## korican04 (Feb 7, 2008)

So sasuke is god's snot....great....


----------



## Para (Feb 7, 2008)

I still think Itachi will do Susanoo first.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Susanoo being a god of storms and Sasuke turning out to be the god of thunder(while Naruto being the god of wind) makes sense IMO. Still considering the preview "flames Vs flames" I doubt that Susanoo will be the jutsu that Sasuke will pull off against Itachi's Amaterasu.



No, I am saying it might be what Sasuke uses to finish the job *after* Itachi's Amaterasu clashes with his *that* jutsu.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> The legend of Susanoo oh no stop using this Tengo shit a base Sharingan can win over MS so he don't need this.



This has nothing to do with the Tengu theory, shit-for-brains.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

korican04 said:


> So sasuke is god's snot....great....



Isn't that what we've been saying all along?


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 7, 2008)

Sasuke has not even achieved Mangekyou Sharingan yet. I believe it is a little to early to be discussing options of his Mangekyou Sharingan jutsu, if he ever gains this eye.

There are multiple threads on this, I suggest you refer to them.  I would also like to state that Sasuke is not the only other Uchiha left. There is also Uchiha Madara.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Sasuke has not even achieved Mangekyou Sharingan yet. I believe it is a little to early to be discussing options of his Mangekyou Sharingan jutsu, if he ever gains this eye.
> 
> There are multiple threads on this, I suggest you refer to them.  I would also like to state that Sasuke is not the only other Uchiha left. There is also Uchiha Madara.



Reading is a skill.

I only said Sasuke would bust out with Susanoo - I never said it would be a MS function.

In fact, since Susanoo was of the nose, and Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu were of the eyes, I have my doubts that should Susanoo make it's way into the manga, that it would even be a function of the MS at all...

I'd wager not, which is why I think that, along with some of the obvious story influences Kishi got from the Susanoo legend for SASUKE, that SASUKE will be the one who ends up using the technique...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2008)

There is no such thing as Sasunoo in Narutoverse.

edit:
lol i was wrong

//HbS


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 7, 2008)

@OP


lol, wut?  






-The Kishitard-


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 7, 2008)

But does that mean that you believe him to have a "that" jutsu(that he will probably use to counter Amaterasu) AND Susanoo?

Then again Sasuke will probably need another jutsu to counter Itachi's ultimate(just like in Deidara's case a jutsu that we have not heard from him) jutsu that is not Amaterasu. Considering that Itachi seems preparing to use Amaterasu in the next chapter, and the fact that the fight will probably still last for quite a while, it is a possibility.


----------



## ayoz (Feb 29, 2008)

So much for your theory.


----------



## tsunamijutsu2 (Feb 29, 2008)

Almost but no cigar


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 29, 2008)

People, no alluding to events from Chapter 391.


----------



## matix1023 (Feb 29, 2008)

GO ITACHI!!!


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 29, 2008)

ummm yea go Itachi.


----------



## Akayomi (Feb 29, 2008)

Itachi is the one who is going to be using this technique


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke doesnt have Mangekyo.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Feb 29, 2008)

Chapter out.
Thread killed.


----------



## Lirik (Feb 29, 2008)

ZionHalcyon said:


> I know some here have been thinking Itachi is going to bust out Susanoo as his final trump card, but after doing some reading, I think this move will be Sasuke's, and the one that allows him to complete his revenge.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



OMG YOUR SO RIGHT!!!!! not.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Goobalith (Feb 29, 2008)

OWNED! :


----------



## roken (Feb 29, 2008)

*close*

But if you look at the person's prediction, they are pretty close to the final justu that Itachi will be using.


----------



## RyGy1124 (Feb 29, 2008)

Washing of the nose, i always wondered what those to lines running down the sides of his nose was for.


----------



## Sasufag (Mar 1, 2008)

HAHAH This thread is failure


----------



## Bakusaiga (Mar 1, 2008)

read ch. 391.  and if 2/3 of the jutsu are ms only, the 3rd is going to be ms only as well.  common sense.

however, even though your theory fails, im gonna +rep you because of the way you presented it.


----------

